# Seerose, wann blüht sie ??



## preetz (10. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
habe im Mai eine Seerose " Perrys Wildfire " peinlichst nach Vorschrift, so mit Pflanztiefe, Substrat, Dünger etc. gesetzt.
Der heutige Stand ist, denke ich, auf dem Foto zu erkennen.
Ist in diesem Jahr noch mit einer Blüte zu rechnen, oder wie lange dauert es bis sich überhaupt was tut in Richtung Blüten ??

Vielen Dank vorab
Peter


----------



## DucatiMarkus (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerose, wann blüht sie ??*

Hallo ich habe meinen Teich jetzt das zweite Jahr..

Im ersten Jahr ausser neunen Blättern keine Rose in Sicht...
Ich habe mich auch gefragt warum..

Dieses Jahr vor zwei Wochen erstmals kam eine Knospe hoch und tada .. eine schöne Blüte.. und eine weitere ´Knospe kommt hoch..

Ich glaube es braucht einfach seine Zeit


----------



## Dr.J (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerose, wann blüht sie ??*

Es kann passieren, dass Seerosen im 1.Jahr überhaupt nicht blühen. Meine Miniseerose im Miniteich hat sich 2 Jahre Zeit gelassen Dafür blüht sie nun mehrfach im Jahr.


----------



## preetz (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerose, wann blüht sie ??*

.......... vielen Dank erst einmal, also werde ich geduldig warten auf das was da kommt.

Meine ist eine winterharte Sorte, verlieren die eigentlich das komplette Blattwerk im Winter und bilden es zum Frühjahr neu ??
Blöde Frage, aber ich hab als Neuling überhaupt keine Kennung !!


----------



## mg1990 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerose, wann blüht sie ??*

ja die werden braun und fallen ab/man macht sie ab. die kommen dann wieder im nächsten Jahr raus. erst kleine und dann immer größere.


----------



## Dr.J (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerose, wann blüht sie ??*

Im Herbst, wenn sie anfangen zu welken, dann komplett zurückschneiden. Evtl. Wurzelwerk ausdünnen. Die Seerose treibt im Frühjahr komplett neu durch.


----------



## SeemannAlex (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerose, wann blüht sie ??*

Ich hab auch die Erfahrung gemacht das es ein Jahr dauert bis etwas blüht. Dafür aber dann gewaltig. Natürlich ist die Wassertiefe und somit die Wassertemperatur auch ein Faktor der das Wachstum extrem beeinflusst. Habe festgestellt das die Seeroosen in flacherem Gewässer(0,6-0,4m) um einiges schneller wachsen und blühen als die Seeroosen in 1m tiefe.

Ebenfalls Gruß aus Unterfranken 2


----------



## willi1954 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerose, wann blüht sie ??*

meine Anfang Mai gepflanzte Black Princess hat heute die erste Blüte geöffnet,
 
weitere sind zu sehen. Ich habe sie (wie die meisten meiner Seerosen) in ca 40cm Tiefe.

leider war es heute ziemlich windig, das sie etwas "schief" steht.

Gruss Willi


----------



## Springmaus (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerose, wann blüht sie ??*

Hallo,

letztes Jahr hat meine seerose sooo schön geblüht  bis jetzt noch 

gar nicht!


2 seerosen hab ich letztes Jaht geschenkt bekommen eine hat 2  Blüten gehabt die

andere noch gar keine!

Blätte haben alle ganz viele  keine Ahnung warum keine Blüten kommen

vor 3-4 Wochen hab ich noch allen 3en Dünger gegönnt!


----------



## preetz (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerose, wann blüht sie ??*

............ Erfolgserlebnis !!

Noch vor wenigen Tagen nixxx !! Jetzt die erste Blüte und eine zweite Knospe schiebt sich langsam hoch.
Ich glaube man muß etwas mehr Geduld und Gelassenheit aufbringen.:gdaumen

Gruß
Peter.


----------



## preetz (24. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Seerose, wann blüht sie ??*

........ auf diese schöne Blüte folgte noch eine zweite wenige Tage später.
Aber dann der Schock, beide blühten 2 Tage danach gingen sie nicht mehr auf, obwohl nahezu gleiche Wetterbedingungen herrschten.
Nun frage ich als " Rosenneuling " ist das normal ??
Wenn nicht was läuft bei mir falsch ??

Bin gespannt auf eure Antworten

Gruß
Peter


----------



## mg1990 (24. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Seerose, wann blüht sie ??*

Hi Peter,
also bei mir blühen die Blüten nur 3 bis 4 Tage. Manchmal, aber eher selten, auch mal 5 Tage. Danach ist dann Schluss.


----------

